# Roadtrip durch Westaustralien



## flo1980 (21. Februar 2020)

*Roadtrip West Australia





*

…ich steh bis zu den Knien im warmen, klaren Wasser, klammere mich an meine leichte Reisespinnrute und sehe zu, wie sich die 2500er Rolle mit erschreckender Geschwindigkeit leert. Der Blank biegt sich im Halbkreis und in einem Schwall weit draußen taucht eine gegabelte Schwanzflosse auf. Der Fisch taucht nochmal ab und ich halte dagegen. Und plötzlich ist der Widerstand weg. Nachdem ich ein bisschen in den Wind geschrien habe und mein Puls sich wieder normalisiert hat hole ich die Schnur ein und halte das Fluorocarbon Vorfach in der Hand, das von einer Kante gekappt wurde wie von einer Messerklinge. Fuckfuckfuck, der fängige Stickbait ist weg! Okay, dann doch Sandburg bauen mit den Kindern, die mich gerade sowieso schon komisch anschauen…

Nach einer fast zweimonatigen Reise durch Westaustralien habe ich nun tatsächlich ein paar Geschichten zu erzählen, allerdings vor allem von den Fischen, die ich nicht gefangen habe.

Um zu beginnen: Auch im Traumland vieler Angler springen die Fische nicht an Land und müssen genauso erarbeitet werden wie zu Hause. Außerdem waren wir als Familie unterwegs auf diesem Trip, um vor Schulbeginn noch einmal ein gemeinsames Abenteuer zu erleben. Neben dem Reisen & Familienleben in einem Campervan, dem Alltag mit kleinen Kindern, Temperaturen von bis zu 44 Grad und heftigem Sturm, Ameiseninvasion im Bus, aufdringlichen Emus und Hunderten von Kilometern auf einer kerzengeraden Straße (auf der man den Gegenverkehr freundlich grüßt) spielte das Angeln natürlich nur eine Nebenrolle. Trotzdem offenbarte ich meiner Frau am Flughafen Nürnberg, dass ich 5 Reiseruten plus Köderboxen eingepackt habe. Darüber lachte sie nur. Klamotten braucht man sowieso nur wenig, 2 Shorts müssen reichen.

Es war eine geile Zeit voller kleiner & großer Abenteuer in einer beeindruckenden Landschaft. Da ich hier im Anglerboard immer viele Tipps bekommen habe oder hilfreiche Infos gefunden habe, halte ich einen Reisebericht nur für fair.

Unsere Reise startete in der (einzigen) Metropole Perth, dem wirtschaftlichen Zentrum von West Australia. Eine sehr angenehme, grüne Großstadt am Meer mit der höchsten Konzentration an gesichtstätowierten Hipstern, die wir je erlebt haben. Von hier aus tingelten wir die Küste nach Norden bis in den Cape Range National Park bei Exmouth, wo wir fast drei Wochen hängen blieben. Hin und zurück ist das eine Strecke von ungefähr 2600km, so dass wir den Trip in Strecken von 4 bis 5 Stunden Fahrzeit aufgeteilt haben, um den Kindern nicht die Freude am Reisen zu versauen. Ich versuche mich an dieser Stelle auf die Angelei an unseren einzelnen Stationen zu fokussieren.

Vorab: Jeder Australier besitzt entweder ein Boot oder ein 4x4, oder beides. Ich war Fußgänger, weil wir im Camper als Familie gelebt haben und ich ihn nicht als fahrbaren Untersatz bei meinen Angelausflügen nutzen konnte. Und die Distanzen in West Australia sind enorm. Sprich: Ich bin viel gelaufen, oft ohne die Hot Spots zu erreichen.

Perth – Fremantle

Unser erster Campingplatz ist bei Woodman Point in der Nähe von Fremantle. Hier gibt es viel flaches Wasser, noch mehr Wind und eine notorisch überfüllte Jetty. Außerdem ist das Meer gute 30 Minuten Fußmarsch entfernt. Fazit: Nachdem ich viele kapitale Seetangknäuel & weniger kapitale Kofferfische gedrillt habe ziehen wir nach einer wunderschönen Weihnachtsfeier am Strand weiter.

Ledge Point bei Lancelin

Auch hier ist das Meer zu Fuß leider nicht unter gut 30 Minuten zu erreichen. Außerdem herrscht Sturm. Ich habe ein bisschen Spaß dabei, in der Brandung zu waten und Meerforellenblinker gegen den Wind zu feuern. Leider gibt`s auch hier nix außer viel Seetang. Allerdings fangen auch die zahlreich vertretenen Australier nichts Nennenswertes. Leichte Frustration meinerseits beginnt einzusetzen.

Kalbarri

Bei Kalbarri mündet der Murchison River in den Indischen Ozean. Ich bin extrem gespannt und voller Vorfreude auf diesen ersten richtigen Hotspot. Aber wie zu erwarten: Es herrscht Sturm und an den vorgelagerten Felsriffen tobt die Brandung.

Am ersten Januar stehe ich mit dem Sonnenaufgang an einer Boat Ramp am Fluss. Gleich nach zwei Würfen gibt es einen harten Einschlag auf einen Wobbler. Yes! Der erste echte Fisch. Es ist ein fantastisch gemusterter Grouper (goldspotted rockcod), der für seine Größe einen veritablen Kampf abliefert. Es folgen noch einige seiner Kollegen bis ungefähr 35cm auf Wobbler und Gummifisch, die alle wieder schwimmen dürfen.
Am nächsten Abend bin ich wieder am Murchison River, der bekannt ist für seine Mulloway. Bis nach Mitternacht versuche ich es mit Köderfischen am Grund. Ich habe mehrere deutliche Bisse, aber kein Fisch bleibt hängen. Entweder die Fische sind einfach zu klein, oder sehr zickig…

Am letzten Morgen in Kalbarri stehe ich vor Sonnenaufgang auf und laufe zur Mündung des Murchison River, die sportliche 45 Minuten von unserem Campingplatz entfernt ist. Die Mündung sieht total gut aus und große Meeräschenschwärme treiben sich an der Oberfläche herum. An der Außenseite ist aber aufgrund der heftigen Brandung nicht an Angeln zu denken. Die wenigen begehbaren Stellen sind bereits besetzt. Also suche ich mir einen Felsen auf der Innenseite. Hier leier ich zwei Stunden lang mein Repertoire an Kunstködern durchs Wasser. Leider ohne Fischkontakt. Dann mache ich mich wieder auf den Rückweg. Was ist los und was mache ich falsch? Egal, die Fußsohlen brennen und an Wasser habe ich voller Enthusiasmus auch nicht gedacht.

Shark Bay/Monkey Mia

Auf der Halbinsel Shark Bay findet sich fantastische Natur und auch einige der berühmtesten Stellen für das „landbased fishing“ in Westaustralien, wie z.B. Steep Point. Leider sind diese Spots nur mit geländegängigen Autos zu erreichen. Also mache ich mich mal wieder zu Fuß auf den Weg und erkunde die Küste um den Campingplatz.
Im Morgengrauen wate ich durch eine flache Bucht mit einem Untergrund aus Sand und Kieseln. Das Wasser ist nur knietief, aber ich versuche es einfach. Ich fische meine leichte Rute, relativ dünnes FC und einen kleinen X-Rap. Und tatsächlich: Im flachen Wasser gibt es einen klatschenden Einschlag und die Bremse kreischt. Ein Flathead hat sich den Köder geschnappt. Dabei wirkt er wie eine urtümliche Kreuzung aus Plattfisch und Krokodil. Es folgt noch ein Flathead und ein guter Whiting um 40cm auf den gleichen Wobbler. Zum Brunch gibt es das erste Mal sehr leckere Filets vom Gaskocher.









Abends versuche ich es vom Strand mit Naturködern. Ich verwende die Köpfe vom Morgen und ein paar Reste, die ich am Filetiertisch von den Bootsanglern geschnorrt habe. Es dauert nicht lange und die erste Rute biegt sich im Rutenhalter, während der Freilauf kreischend Schnur gibt. Aber ich kann den Fisch nicht landen. Mehrfach schlitzen mir große, starke Fische aus, kappen mein Vorfach oder zerfetzen die geflochtene Hauptschnur. Ich habe nur 5 Meter an 12kg tragendem Stahlvorfach mitgebracht, die rasant zu Neige gehen. Am Campingplatz gibt es aber auch nichts zu kaufen. Bereits am ersten Abend schaue ich meinen australischen Nachbarn zu, wie sie zwei kapitale Shovelnose Sharks (Gitarrenrochen) landen und releasen.
Am nächsten Tag knote ich ca. 10 Meter Schlagschnur (0,60mm) an meine Hauptschnur und nehme das letzte Stück Stahlvorfach doppelt. Die Knoten sichere ich mit Sekundenkleber.

Als es dunkel ist und die Kinder schlafen gehe ich wieder zum Strand. Ich lege zwei Ruten aus und mache mir eine Dose Emu Export auf, die ich bis zur Hälfte trinken kann. An diesem Abend kann ich zwei Blacktip Sharks von ungefähr 120cm landen und zurücksetzen. Wobei das Zurücksetzen eindeutig der spannendste Teil der Aktion ist. Bewaffnet mit einer komplett unterdimensionierten Lösezange schaffe ich es im Schein der Stirnlampe, die Haken aus den harten Mäulern zu operieren und die Fische zurück ins Wasser zu ziehen, ohne gebissen zu werden.






Am nächsten Abend hake ich einen sehr schweren, starken Fisch, der meine Rolle mit der Kraft eines U-Boots leert. 400m Schnur waren doch eine gute Idee! Ich kann den Fisch stoppen und ein Stück Richtung Land drillen, dann ist plötzlich der Widerstand weg. Frustriert kurbel ich einen komplett zerquetschten Köderfisch an Land. Wahrscheinlich einer der großen Shovelnoses. Das Spiel geht weiter, ich kann einige Riffhaie landen und verliere mehrfach große Fische ungesehen. Aber die Spiele haben begonnen und ich fange Fische. Die Adrenalinausschüttung ist auch deutlich höher, als beim Angeln im heimischen Bach.

Coral Bay

Ein wunderbarer Fleck Erde am Ningaloo Reef mit super Strand, vielen flachen Buchten und Schnorchelmöglichkeiten. Nur leider auch Marine Sanctuary – das bedeutet Fischen verboten. Also schnorcheln wir mit Mantas, Riffhaien und Meeresschildkröten. Am vorletzten Tag komme ich beim Baden mit den Kids ins Gespräch mit einem Australier, der mir erzählt, dass ein Küstenabschnitt in Laufnähe zum Uferangeln freigegeben ist. Am nächsten Morgen mache ich mich begleitet von Schwärmen nerviger Fliegen auf den Weg. Ich treffe Kängurus zwischen den Felsen, der Bereich entpuppt sich aber als sehr flach. Da überall Stechrochen in beeindruckendem Format (+/- Tischplatte) unterwegs sind traue ich mich auch nicht zu waten. Ich fange einen kleinen Flathead und versaue zwei Bisse, dann zieht ein Gewitter auf und ich flüchte.
Ein Nachbar auf dem Campingplatz erzählt mir noch von der Uferangelei außerhalb der Schutzzone, die fantastisch sein soll. Wenn man halt ein 4x4 sein eigen nennt. Wir genießen die Zeit in Coral Bay trotzdem und fahren schließlich die relativ kurze Strecke nach Exmouth weiter.

Exmouth

Bei Exmouth befindet sich der Cape Range National Park, das Ziel unserer Reise. Nachdem wir uns im Visitor Center mit Infos & Frischwasser versorgt haben, in einer netten Kneipe zu Mittag gegessen haben und das Nötigste eingekauft haben, fahren wir direkt weiter in den Nationalpark. Hier ist es so schön & entspannt, dass wir letztendlich fast drei Wochen hängen bleiben. Wir verbringen jeweils 2-3 Nächte auf einem der rudimentären Campgrounds im NP, bis Strom und Wasser ausgehen bzw. das Chemoklo voll ist. In Exmouth versorgen wir uns wieder mit Essen, Strom und Wasser, duschen und schwimmen im Pool, dann geht es wieder zurück.
Ein Teil unseres Robinson-Lebens ist es, dass ich täglich versuche, für Frischfisch zu sorgen. Und das klappt jetzt endlich mal gut. Obwohl ich bereits am ersten Campground Lehrgeld zahlen muss.
Der nette Typ bei Tackle World hatte mir geraten, mit „light tackle“ zu starten und mal zu schauen, was passiert. Am ersten Morgen finde ich eine vielversprechende Stelle an einem großen Coral Bommy, den ich watend erreiche. Ich kann diverse kleinere Räuber (Striped Perch, Spangled Emperor, Mangrove Jack) landen und zurücksetzen. Im Anschluss werde ich in meine Schranken verwiesen: Mehrere starke Fische nehmen meine X-Raps, reißen mir die Schnur von der Rolle und machen dann kurzen Prozess mit dem 7kg tragenden FC-Vorfach. Ich verliere mehrere Fische, dann lass ich es sein. Meine Auffassung von „light tackle“ scheint eindeutig zu „light“ zu sein.

Logischerweise wechsele ich in den nächsten Tagen auf meine stärkere Spinnrute und eine größere Rolle mit stärkerer Schnur. Es ist eine neue Quantum Smoke Spin Traveller mit ordentlich Wurfgewicht und Rückrat. Nach einigen Aussteigern kann ich einen großen Hornhecht auf einen Popper fangen. Ich schätze ihn auf gut über 80cm und er hat einen Schnabel voller beeindruckender Krokodilszähne. Außerdem gibt es endlich Spangled Emperor (eine Barschart) und Golden Trevally in Mitnahmegröße. Auf unserem Gaskocher brutzeln Filets in Kokosöl, die wir dann mit Salz, Pfeffer & Limette zum Frühstück verputzen. Ein paar Mal habe ich Nachläufer von großen Queenfish, bei denen fast mein Herz stehen bleibt. Leider drehen sie wieder ab.









Allerdings bildet sich am Handteil der Reiserute ein tiefer Riss. Er liegt direkt an der Steckverbindung vom Handteil zum ersten Segment und wird schnell tiefer. Die (eigentlich supergute, aber auch nicht gerade günstige) Rute scheidet somit aus. Neben meiner leichten Rute habe ich noch eine Ersatz-Spinnrute dabei, die zwar bis zu 100g Wurfgewicht haben soll, aber eigentlich zu weich für diese Angelei ist. Oder meine „dicke Berta“, die mir nach 10 Minuten werfen einen Tennisarm und Rückenschmerzen beschert.
Nach der eingangs beschriebenen Szene, bei der vermutlich eine große Trevally mein Vorfach zerlegt versuche ich es schließlich mit der schwerstmöglichen Kombo. 5000er Rolle mit 0,24er Geflochtener an der schweren Rute. Mein stärkstes FC ist 0,60mm dick. Morgens finde ich bei Ebbe ein kleine Felsplattform, zu der ich waten kann. Nach einigen Würfen mit einem Max Rap bekomme ich einen hammerharten Biss. Der Fisch nimmt Schnur, aber ich kann ihn stoppen und von den Felsen fernhalten. Ein für meine Begriffe kapitaler Spangled Emperor taucht schließlich in der Gischt auf. Über die Felsen rutschend und durch das hüfttiefe Wasser zerre ich das Biest auf den Strand. Ein Traumfisch! Das Maßband zeigt zwar nicht mal ganz 60cm an, aber gekämpft hat er wie ein Meterfisch. Ich laufe zurück zum Camper, wo sich alle über feste, weiße Filets freuen.






Im Cape Range National Park beginne ich auch, tagsüber Naturköder auszulegen. Während wir mit den Kindern schwimmen, Muscheln suchen oder Sandburg bauen versuche ich es mit Fischfetzen oder Tintenfisch. Und tatsächlich muss ich das Sandburgbauen regelmäßig unterbrechen, weil eine Rolle kreischt.
In Sandy Bay fange ich den ersten guten Gitarrenrochen, einen „white spotted guitarfish“ mit 136cm. Die Riffhaie sind überall, wir fangen blacktip sharks und grey reef sharks um die Metermarke. Auf das Nachtangeln verzichte ich bald, nachdem ich festgestellt habe, wie unentspannt es ist, mutterseelenallein in der Dunkelheit zu stehen, wenn ein Hai auftaucht, der größer ist, als ich selbst. Dieser Räuber beisst allerdings das Vorfach kurz vor dem Strand durch. Vielleicht ist es besser so, das Szenario des Hakenlösens wäre wohl ernsthaft spannend geworden.









Auch die Shovelnose Sharks (Gitarrenrochen) sind tagsüber im Flachwasser unterwegs. Nach einigen Exemplaren um einen Meter jault mal wieder die Rollenbremse und die Schnur verschwindet Richtung Madagaskar.
Es folgt ein langer und harter Drill, bis die Kinder fachmännisch „Shovelnose“ zu schreien beginnen. Ich zittere, dass das 0,70er Mono hält und ziehe ein echtes Monster ins Flache. Meine Frau übernimmt die Rute und ich kann den Fisch an der Schwanzwurzel stranden. Das Maßband zeigt 176cm, der größte Fisch meiner bisherigen Karriere. Ich bin wie auf Droge, zum Glück sitzt der Haken im Maulwinkel und ich kann diesen Traumfisch wieder zurück in den Ozean schicken. Erwähnenswert: Diesen Fisch habe ich mit einer vergleichsweise günstigen Tele-Brandungsrute von DAM (Steelpower Blue Surf) gedrillt. Eine super stabile Rute zum echt fairen Preis.









Leider vergehen die Tage an den verschiedenen Campgrounds im Nationalpark dann doch viel zu schnell. Nach vielen tollen Erlebnissen, neuen Freunden und vielen australischen Dosenbieren treten wir wieder die 3tägige Rückreise nach Perth an.
Während ich diesen Text schreibe schaue ich hinaus in den grauen deutschen Februar und frage mich, wozu diese ganzen Klamotten gut sein sollen. Aber wir sind uns sicher, dass wir nicht das einzige und letzte Mal in West Australia waren.


----------



## Skott (21. Februar 2020)

Danke für den supertollen Bericht und die schönen Bilder!
Das ist ganz nach dem Motto: Lebe deinen Traum und träume nicht dein Leben...


----------



## Krallblei (21. Februar 2020)

cooler Bericht!!!

Danke dafür!

Daumen hoch!


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Februar 2020)

Ganz großes Kino 
Wirklich spannend zu lesen..


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. Februar 2020)

Wow! Topreise und Topbericht! Da will man doch gleich los.


----------



## Waller Michel (22. Februar 2020)

Wirklich genialer Bericht! 
Australien liegt leider weit außerhalb meines finanziellen Bereichs und fehlt mir noch in meiner Sammlung! 
Vielleicht irgendwann mal?  Bin total begeistert! 

LG Michael


----------



## ollidi (22. Februar 2020)

Danke für den wirklich schönen Bericht.   

Australien würde ich auch gerne mal machen, aber meiner Frau gibt es da zuviel giftige Tiere. Dann wird es eher mal ein Stück weiter nach Neuseeland gehen.


----------



## Tomasz (22. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank für diesen eindrucksvollen Bericht und die tollen Bilder.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2020)

Danke, du hast Sehnsucht erweckt!


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Danke für den wirklich schönen Bericht.
> 
> Australien würde ich auch gerne mal machen, aber meiner Frau gibt es da zuviel giftige Tiere. Dann wird es eher mal ein Stück weiter nach Neuseeland gehen.



Hallo,

der Inlandtaipan (giftigste Schlange der Welt) gilt aber nicht als aggressiv, sollte der aber trotzdem einen beissen, braucht man sich nicht mehr viel Sorgen machen.

Duck und wech

Lajos


----------



## flo1980 (22. Februar 2020)

Dankeschön, Männers! Schön, dass der kleine Bericht Anklang findet.

Zu den giftigen Viechern: Wir haben in 8 Wochen exakt eine Schlange gesehen. Und die war tot & wurde gerade von einem Waran zum Abendbrot verknurpst. Ansonsten war's eigentlich entspannt. Keine Spinnen, Quallen, Krokodile,...nur echt viele Stingrays.


----------



## nostradamus (22. Februar 2020)

Hi,
schöner Bericht. 
Der westen fehlt mir noch, aber beim dritten besuch in Australien wird es sich ändern .... 
danke


----------



## Marco74 (23. Februar 2020)

Wow! 
Toller Bericht. 
Vielen Dank für die Unterhaltung


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. Februar 2020)

Klasse Bericht. Sowas brauchen wir hier. Vieln Dank!


----------



## Justsu (24. Februar 2020)

Sehr, sehr toller Bericht! Und klasse Reise, mein Neid sei Dir Gewiss! 

Ich glaub' ich muss die Malclom Douglas DVD-Box mal wieder rausholen


----------



## rolfmoeller (24. Februar 2020)

Super Bericht und noch bessere Fotos.
Danke und weiter so.


----------

